# Sideways postings



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

I am fed up with sideways picture postings. This is becoming ridicullusly profound.

Could LJ members *please stop viewing postings with sideways photos*. You are only encouraging them.

If posters are too apathetic to realise that their sideways posts are not *NORMAL* they don't deserve the audience. Why can they look at "normal" pictures and think their lop side picturtes are acceptable… maybe they think that upright photos are abnormal.

Some posters "*ask why*" and they can be commended… and if by some chance I happen to inadvertently view their posts I may try to offer the solution… but the others… please desist from encouraging them and either ignore the post or just offer friendly derision/enlightenmet.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Why do they do it?

because they fail step 5.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/114193

Or as DoubleG469 says:-

I refuse to edit the photo orientation for this website any longer. It's an issue they should address and correct. Gary, Texas

So, nah a PM!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Or as DoubleG469 says:-
> I refuse to edit the photo orientation for this website any longer. It's an issue they should address and correct. Gary, Texas
> - robscastle


I did check out *DoubleG469* post but couldn't find that adage. However, if it is true… how dare the rest of us not cowrtail to those elite that couldn't give a continental about the rest of the world…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

G'day Alex, 
I've used the free program you directed some of us to a while back, to remove "metadata" but I've still had some I reorient they frustratingly post sideways.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree and do not view posts with sideways pictures. If people do not care enough to post pictures properly, then I do not have the time to look at them.

Why not take pride in your work and post a good picture.

I also do not look at posts which say to " view my video" and nothing else.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Its on the bottom line similar to Petes "Lifes good,... no doubt another follower


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Gents, I agree at not viewing but I hate missing out on potentially good posts… BUT I am starting up a movement (or trying to) to ignore the sideways posts… that way they may learn.

*crowie*, that freebie removes the metadata, however, after that, you will still need to "straighten" up the photo. Somewhere in all that garbage I sprouted, some software will automatically fix up the picture, however, it's up to the poster to view and ascertain if it's viewable by the rest of us mere mortals. A lot don't seem to give a damn… and that's what gets up my craw!

All it does is *let you see* the photo as the rest of the world would.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree and will follow your advice


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I agree and will follow your advice
> - Dutchy


Thanks *Dutchy*... and endorsement form a cherished member and contributor may get some dissident people thinking.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I was pretty good at getting my Ford Zephyr sideways when I was younger


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

> Why do they do it?
> 
> because they fail step 5.
> 
> ...


 That doesn't always work. I've posted a lot of pics here, I know how to do it. I always preview before posting. I've had them display properly in preview, then be sideways when posted.

I use an iPhone, always take pics as landscape. On a few different websites, I can't get pics to upload unless I resize. I do that out of habit now, and they have been loading properly for me here.

I think that there is more than just 1 reason for pics posting sideways.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, you are angry, over *this*? You certainly sound angry.

I've never had my posts come up sideways. But, with all the vitriol regarding sideways posts and how horrible a person is not to correct is a bit much.
When we look at pictures it's usually just a glance to see what it is. I can easily tilt my head sideways a bit and I don't expect anyone to tell me that I'm an uncaring person because I refuse to cock my head a bit.

The original poster indicates that people who do this are "apathetic", "they don't deserve the audience", and telling us to "Could LJ members please stop viewing postings with sideways photos".

I'm not going to tell people I reject them because someone else has a petty issue. There are enough other important issues in the world.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My previous post is an example. That was written as 3 paragraphs, properly displayed in preview, and posted as 1.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am not angry but sorry that people do not care enough.

If you post a picture sideways, then go back and edit it. Is that too difficult?

I do not tilt my head sideways because someone can not post a picture properly. My neck no longer can tilt that way.

I am always a bit surprised that some do great projects with a lot of work and then post sideways or poor quality pictures. I guess some just want a quick shot with their phones and throw it on LJ. I take pictures on my phone (not an iPhone) and edit for size, orientation, exposure, etc on my computer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I just use it as an excuse to lay down on my desk when I'm at work.

Having older family members who try to embrace technology, I can say that teaching my grandfather for instance, how to "fix" the photo orientation would be as productive as giving maracas to a monkey. It would likely result in 30 posts with the picture in various orientations. But none of them the right one. And each post including some text wanting to know if it looks the same on your screen as it does mine.

And he's a relatively intelligent and competent man. So, I'd say we have a better chance of the site being fixed than everyone being able to fix their own pics. In other words, I'll figure on laying on my desk for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Like Redoak:
"I (also) do not look at posts which say to " view my video" and nothing else."

One or two pictures and some text to explain what it is about and how it was made is a minimum.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

The OP and the rest of you who chimed in in support of his rant should be aware that disoriented photo posting is a problem endemic to Apple iPhone and iPad users. I've had that problem since I signed on to this forum. Until recently, no amount of previewing or editing could right my photos. Often I chose to scrap my post rather than post a sideways or upside down photo. It is very frustrating. I posted an inquiry here about the problem last week and was told that it is a common problem for Apple device users, but that If I cropped the photo a little it would remove whatever bug it is that causes the problem. I have't tried it yet, but I'm hoping that is a cure. For those who are angry about being subjected to disoriented photos posted here, be aware that it is probably not the result of inattention or simple slovenliness of the poster. It's probably Apple's fault. Maybe you should direct your vitriol there.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Let's see if cropping an iPad image works to orient the photo correctly;

DISREGARD. 
Either cropping the image doesn't work or I did it incorrectly.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Some have apologized for posting sideways photos claiming they don't know how. There are some in this world who are not computer savvy (like me). I haven't had this problem, but I guess I'm just lucky. It is disconcerting to read a post with a sideways photo, so I usually just skip it; not worth getting upset.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't think anyone is really angry or upset over this. If you read any of LittleBlackDuck's blogs, you'll see that he has an excellent sense of humor and uses exaggeration and verbosity to get his point across. I think he is just expressing an annoyance in typical fashion ;-)

MPython, I also use an iPhone. If you take your pictures in landscape mode with the volume buttons on the bottom left, they will upload in the proper orientation. Otherwise, editing the photo always corrects it for me. Rather than cropping it, try hitting EDIT, then rotate the picture 90 degrees and hit DONE. Then hit EDIT again and rotate it 3 times back to the original orientation and hit DONE again.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't imagine posting a photo without verifying it is done correctly. Sideways pictures just make the poster look so bad and his contributions seem so irrelevant.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> MPython, I also use an iPhone. If you take your pictures in landscape mode with the volume buttons on the bottom left [Home button to the right], they will upload in the proper orientation.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yes! This!!! Every. Time.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i agree with the duck completely,i usually wont comment on a project posted sideways it's just annoying and lessens the enjoyment.personally id be embarrassed to do it.one new lj here actually posted his avatar upside down,i pointed it out to him but i think it's still upside down.if you dont care about it then maybe we shouldn't care about your project either.peace to all.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Every such noble cause needs a protest sign:


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Every such noble cause needs a protest sign:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey maybe we can create a cyber picket line and not let sideways posters cross it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> Every such noble cause needs a protest sign:
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


Or build a wall around crooked sign posts and Make LJ's pay for it! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well now you've done it ChuckV. Ducky can no longer comment on his own post! Maybe he'll turn his monitor on its side long enough to scold you ;-)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The solution is easy, use Android instead. If your Android phone photos are sideways it's because the camera orientation doesn't match the phone orientation or you have the orientation locked to portrait, either way is user error.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> The solution is easy, use iPhone instead. If your iPhone photos are sideways it's because the camera orientation isn't set to landscape or you have the orientation locked to portrait, either way is user error.
> 
> - Woodknack


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

> The solution is easy, use Android instead. If your Android phone photos are sideways it s because the camera orientation doesn t match the phone orientation or you have the orientation locked to portrait, either way is user error.
> 
> - Woodknack


Ah… right…. buy a new phone so that you can post to LJ's right side up. Or turn your iphone sideways.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

here's another crazy idea,get a real SLR camera and just load to your computer then you can download to lj's from their.i gave up on taking pic's with my phone a long time ago,never have an issue this way.just a thought.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've often downloaded the offending photos and reposted them with the proper orientation. Just trying to help a brother out. Not everyone has the ability to overcome their technological shortcomings.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I ve often downloaded the offending photos and reposted them with the proper orientation. Just trying to help a brother out. Not everyone has the ability to overcome their technological shortcomings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a good man ripper,there are a few others here that do the same.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 I tend to ignore any post with sideways pictures. Don't even bother to read the post, just close and move on. Problem is the forum software still counts my opening the post, even though I didn't read it.

As a die hard Windoz/Android user in household full of iPhones, iPads, and Mac PC's; I am painfully aware of issue. If you have never seen how the Apple users work with photo's, you can not appreciate why photo's are sideways. Basically, they don't SEE the problem until it's too late.

One simple solution posted many times is if you open the apple camera phone image in a Windoz or Android PC, can see the image is rotated. There are dozens of solutions depending on users skill level to fix it. But that requires adding an extra step and more time when going from phone to forum post.

Better solution to this problem would be if Cricket and crew would add module to forum software that allowed photo editing after upload. Nothing fancy, simple rotate would work. Most modern forum software packages have nice photo editing modules, many with crop or compress to fit max picture size allowed, along with rotate. 
Wood worker can dream for better forum software, right?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> - Ripper70


Hey thanks! Let me fix that text for you:


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting the "fix"


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Love the rotated pictures in this thread!
Thanks for ROFLMAO.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

¡¡ʎzzᴉp ƃuᴉʇʇǝƃ ɯ,I 'ǝɯ dlǝɥ ʎpoqǝɯoS


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

LBD are you on the wagon? Or they put a tariff on the vino?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

> +
> 
> . Basically, they don t SEE the problem until it s too late.
> 
> ...


If this is available and compatible with the LJ's program; it would sure help folk like me who sometimes frustrating have photos go sideways even after running metadata cleaning & reorienting the photo the correct way.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> LBD are you on the wagon? Or they put a tariff on the vino?
> 
> - corelz125


i think he's afraid to re enter this enthusiastic conversation-lol.cmon duckie i know your out their.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Phew *Boys* and *Girls*... the feedback is overwhelming… however, contrary to what some may have eluded to, my normal tongue in cheek attitude would preferable be replaced by a boot up the rrrs of sideways posters… I woke up this morning, only to be inundated with my pet hate… a swag of comments needing to be read.

YES *crafty*, I am *pissed* and a few of the "*I don't give a damn*" responses here have got me irate at how complacent and APATHETIC people can be… though some of the tongue in cheek replies have provided cooling down therapy (thanks *ChucV* and others).

The *ONUS SHOULD NOT BE ON LJ* to fix up the lazy presenters that don't give a damn or take pride in what they do. LJ are doing YOU a favor by providing a FREE vehicle to post you disoriented photos (thanks *C't*). 
How can they look at the majority of "normal" posts and then have the *audacity to assume* that their sideways pictures are acceptable… I'm open to other words to *apathy*. You don't have to be computer savvy to realise the screw up… Maybe ask for help… some have… and have been respectfully educated… why can't the remaining apathetic lot try the same.

Maybe it's just another one of those minority movements that wish to swing the rest of us to their disoriented view of this world and as someone said… tilt your screen sideway… Hell I can 









but then again I might have to buy a left hand rotating screen and learn to read Chinese as I read (ugh!), left to right, to save those concerned member worrying about having to upgrade their cameras/phones..

There are many considerate members that download the picture, correct the orientation and upload for pleasurable viewing… Unfortunately this does not punish the felons and with such noble gestures I can only assume *htl*' bandwidth has grow exponentially (he is one that made the effort (or used to) correct such transgretions).

In my moronicd practice, I wrote a tongue in cheek article about sideways posting… some had a chuckle about it, however, it seems that the guilty didn't give a stuff.

I will attempt to repeat that message in layman's term.

Regardsless of what you take the picture with… when the picture is stored, many devices record METADATA which includes the picture orientation as taken. When it is viewed with some phones, PC, tablet or any other computing mechanism, the software in it will recognise the METADATA orientation and automatically correct it while viewing. When the photo is uploaded to LJ, this metadata is probably stripped off and the picture is presented in the default picture taker's orientation… which is normally landscape… for those not knowing the difference between landscape and portrait… use the blasted PC (or whatever) you view LJ with and Google it…

Now what need to be done… by numbers,

Upload the picture.
Hit the *PREVIEW* button,








If the picture is correct way up (some phones may automatically correct it for you) , pat yourself on the back and be complacent that I (and many with my attitude) may view your post… otherwise go immediately to the next step.
Remove the metadata. Most photo editing software will do this when the photo is saved… You may need to manipulate the photo (resize) before the save for the metadata change to be registered. Alternatively download this FREE bit of software. The FREE version will remove metadata from pictures only. 
Now having removed the metadata, before you hit the [POST] button, the picture should now look like how we would see it at LJ. Rotate your picture till it is the right way up.
*NOTE: You still have to rotate the picture before uploading. Removing the metadata will NOT rotate the picture for you.*
Now if the photo on your viewer still appears the right way up (while the LJ copy is sideways), don't cuss LJ as it's probably your "smart" viewer, download what you uploaded to LJ, which should now appear sideways on your viewer and rotate that. 
Delete (backspace keys… tap, tap, tap, tap) your original upload and re-upload the new rotated picture.

The above simple steps will take a helluva lot less time than I have in writing this rebuttal.

Please take as much pride in your bragging about your project as much as you did building it. If this is too difficult, maybe you should just share it with your family that have the complacency to tolerate your idiosyncrasies, as this "humble" duck has conflict.

If this tirade gets me banned from LJs, at least I can rest on my laurels and be smug about not having to view any more sideways posting.

Bottom line… I still discourage viewing sideways photos and if you insist on acomodating them, for my sanity (and many others) please direct them to my *6 step suggestion* above.

And *crafty* you are at liberty to view what you like. I have only portrayed my view, and maybe misguidedly encourage others to a similar boycot. You are right by attesting to more important things in this world than defending my petty opinion. As you disagree, if you get this far, try to unread what I have said on this matter and enjoy your head tilt to Mr. IDontCare.

My lawyer's defence,









*PS.* A caveat to my above rant….

I apologise to all those sideways picture posters that have asked for clarification, as my refusal to view, precludes me from rendering assistance.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Ha, hahaha you guys are too funny. A good laugh a day keeps the doctor away.

LBD now that was a clinic in how to do a rant, my short little rants don't even come close.

The problem has only come up once for me, I deleted it, resized it and uploaded it again, haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Orient this!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

To anyone that may have followed this tirade about sideways posting may conclude, like I have, that such an over the top negative attitude generates nothing more than managing to get many readers off side… though it did give me some gratification in venting my spleen… though a glass of vino will do the same at 1/100 the effort.

In an attempt to further this cause, I have posted a new blog Sideways Pictures - FIX, hopefully without accusations but just facts on how to rectify the sideways pictures.

As I will maintain my stance and refuse to view articles that contain sideways pictures, I implore any LJ that reads this (or the other article) and are happy in viewing sideways picture, direct the author to that article (not this one) with hope of rectification.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> To anyone that may have followed this tirade about sideways posting may conclude, like I have, that such an over the top negative attitude generates nothing more than managing to get many readers off side… though it did give me some gratification in venting my spleen… though a glass of vino will do the same at 1/100 the effort.
> 
> In an attempt to further this cause, I have posted a new blog Sideways Pictures - FIX, hopefully without accusations but just facts on how to rectify the sideways pictures.
> 
> ...


now that's the lj spirit duckie always trying to help a fellow lj become better,even if it is in your own selfish needs-lol.kidding buddy,who luv's ya……..rc.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... who luv s ya..
> - pottz


*I LUVZ ME*. Big *time*... makes me think (doh! occassionaly)... hmmm… still gotta post my *clock*!

I should be a mollusk.. I am a proliferate mispronounced "shellfish"... I chagrin at the great threads I am boycotting due to my anaphylactic induced phobia against sideways pictures…. yeah… even Superman had his Kryptonite…

*pottzy* if you dare to post a sideways picture, I will direct *The Donald* to nuke *all of* California… not just CA!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

oops another *duplicate*... oops another *duplicate*... another, another brain, brain freeze, freeze or as I like to defend, defend…

Gremlins in the network.

That bleeding *PREVIEW* button didn't help!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> oops another *duplicate*... oops another *duplicate*... another, another brain freeze or as I like to defend…
> 
> Gremlins in the networkd.
> 
> ...


duckie are you in the vino already? it's about noon right.well im in it right now but it.s 7:23 pm my time so it's all good,and getting better-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> duckie are you in the vino already? it s about noon right.well im in it right now but it.s 7:23 pm my time so it s all good,and getting better-lol.
> - pottz


Sorry buddy, but in my perfect Hungarian (influenced by my fern cutting heritage), *vous êtes si loin de la marque*. It is now 1:30pm but I started at 6:30am… just after *Alexa* woke me up to read my emails…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> duckie are you in the vino already? it s about noon right.well im in it right now but it.s 7:23 pm my time so it s all good,and getting better-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry buddy, but in my perfect Hungarian (influenced by my fern cutting heritage), *vous êtes si loin de la marque*. It is now 1:30pm but I started at 6:30am… just after *Alexa* woke me up to read my emails…
> ...


you are a god too me," lord duck". *all kneel and prey!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... *and prey!*
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for encouraging duck hunters….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

i think he's afraid to re enter this enthusiastic conversation-lol.cmon duckie i know your out their.

Speaking of being on line how about sorajo_cz I think they have fallen asleep in front of their device.

I would like a small toy tugboat made of scrap pieces for my grandson anybody know who makes them?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

You guys… you make a duck blush, lay eggs and preen himself…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> You guys… you make a duck blush, lay eggs and preen himself…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*IT"S BECAUSE OF CRAPPY SENTIMENT LIKE THAT moron ABOVE WHY NO ONE TAKES ME SERIOUSLY*... I am a sensitive duck… who hates angles… 90° angles.

I have switched to Scotch which makes the vitriol more subrisive!


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Uhmmmm ….. That Escher Graphic is actually sideways. Just sayin'! But, Maurits wouldn't mind. It's actually the point.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Sorry I will fix it straight away.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Uhmmmm ….. That Escher Graphic is actually sideways. Just sayin ! But, Maurits wouldn t mind. It s actually the point.
> 
> - MSquared


*rehcsE .rM* could never get it right… or was it left.. *???sdrawkcab ti saw ro*

However, I am having a brain drain… no obvious sideway posts in the last 2 Project frames here at LJ… I dearly dream that I may have contributed in some feeble way…

Now all I need is *ALL* you above disidents to NOT confuse the issue and keep your mind within the *alluvial plain*.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Well. We're on a glacial deposit here. Which is not to say that things don't get strange, or weird. After all, when the going gets weird, the weird turn pro.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have to ask, Duck. Considering your penchant for wine and your aversion to disoriented photos, is this a movie that you'd put in your top 10 or would this just scramble your circuits to the point where you'd be placed on the the disabled list for an extended period of time?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I agree and will follow your advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BAZINGA!!!!!!!*

Awesome post. LMAO


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> - ChuckV


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :<))))))))))*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Might have to consider eradication of those dodgy N. & S. Americas *Chucky*... Only room on this planet for one egotistic *ducky*... and the rhymes do not make us kin.

Never saw the movie, *Ripper* (not the Ripper movie but the movie, Ripper), however, anything that can deliver the vino and have my lying down without that inevitable fall to the gutter has to be my #1 on my list.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - ChuckV


yeah looks like duckie after a rough time with the vino,one of his late nighter's.ive warned him many time,dont buy vino at the gas station!


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

It seems that all smart phones, pads and computers have built in photo editing programs that would allow for reorientation of pictures so people should take a few minutes to learn how to use those features. My experience is that a lot of people never learn how to use all the features of their digital photograph devices. With proper set up they are capable of taking some great pictures under difficult conditions.

In addition, some posted pictures are often poorly lit or have improper exposure settings when the picture is taken. Those same editing programs can adjust the lighting, contrast, and in most cases even the color and sharpness which improves the image greatly. On a couple of of occasions I have click-dragged poor quality pictures off of a posting to my computer desk top, then edited them to improve the picture quality (takes about 2 minutes or less) and re-posted them in my comments.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> It seems that all smart phones, pads and computers have built in photo editing programs that would allow for reorientation of pictures so people should take a few minutes to learn how to use those features. My experience is that a lot of people never learn how to use all the features of their digital photograph devices. With proper set up they are capable of taking some great pictures under difficult conditions.
> 
> In addition, some posted pictures are often poorly lit or have improper exposure settings when the picture is taken. Those same editing programs can adjust the lighting, contrast, and in most cases even the color and sharpness which improves the image greatly. On a couple of of occasions I have click-dragged poor quality pictures off of a posting to my computer desk top, then edited them to improve the picture quality (takes about 2 minutes or less) and re-posted them in my comments.
> 
> - LesB


ive seen many photo's you've fixed les and it's much appreciated,thank you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> It seems that all smart phones, pads and computers have built in photo editing programs that would allow for reorientation of pictures so people should take a few minutes to learn how to use those features.
> - LesB


*LesB* friends… You are so right, but what annoys (deliberate refrain form more colorful adjectives) me the utmost, is when pictures are posted sideways and the author just doesn't observe anything irregular with it… 
Even I have enough brain cell left to realise that some of those sideways post, that I refuse to look at, could be worthy viewing and that is why I've started this campaign… I'm greedy… I hate to miss out.


> .... buy vino at the gas station!
> - pottz


No offence, *Mr. Smartie-pants*... may be acceptable for a *common man*... but, how else can a *humble duck guzzle on tap*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ive seen many photo s you ve fixed les and it s much appreciated,thank you.
> - pottz


Missed this *pottzy* and *LesB*... you both are nice guys but only encourage the incorrigable.

Still the sentiment is humbly appreciated… shut up *pottzy*... I do have my rare occasions (ran out of vino).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ive seen many photo s you ve fixed les and it s much appreciated,thank you.
> - pottz
> 
> Missed this *pottzy* and *LesB*... you both are nice guys but only encourage the incorrigable.
> ...


*RAN OUT OF VINO !!! what are you,the devils child!!!!**


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> you,the *devils* child!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy*... please don't demote me…. he's my naughty son!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> you,the *devils* child!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


I new better-ha! alright im out it's battle bot fighting time.ill explain later-lol.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

What if I was into the bottle of scotch or irish whiskey and posted a sideways pic? Would i get a pass?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> What if I was into the bottle of scotch or irish whiskey and posted a sideways pic? Would i get a pass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya,ill drink to that-cheers corelz.
hey bud have you heard from our good friend richard, he seems to have left the stage.his health is not good so im a little concerned.ive pm'ed but no response,lets prey for the best.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Would i get a pass?
> - corelz125


Only if you slip it in sideways… under my door… and don't expect to share… I'm greedy, not needy!








Froot, you Philistines have *me* posting sideways pictures now!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

LBD see its catchy before you know it your sideways too. Same here Pottz I sent him a pm about a month ago and still haven't heard anything. One of the last messages I got from him he wasn't sounding to well. I know some times it would take him awhile to answer a pm but he would be active posting other things. Hope he's well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD see its catchy before you know it your sideways too.
> - corelz125


In reality *corelz…* the retina registers images upside down and it's the brain that "automatically" rotates the image for you so the orientation seems correct… Maybe sideways posters simply have 1/2 a brain that can't manage the full spin…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

haha could be


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

LBD - this is getting to be pain. 
2 new project posted today by various folks and one even has pictures UPSIDE DOWN?

Some people's kids are too rude for words! 
XD$&^&LAG($#JLAGEITGDNBV!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> LBD - this is getting to be pain.
> 2 new project posted today by various folks and one even has pictures UPSIDE DOWN?
> - CaptainKlutz


But people keep encouraging them… 179, 123 and 50 views when I looked.

I have no idea what the comments were for the upside down one as I refuse to view it… but I hope 178 of them were abuses and 1 was a replied apology.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> LBD see its catchy before you know it your sideways too. Same here Pottz I sent him a pm about a month ago and still haven t heard anything. One of the last messages I got from him he wasn t sounding to well. I know some times it would take him awhile to answer a pm but he would be active posting other things. Hope he s well.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah me too,nothing,i fear the worst,but im still hopin for the best,many here don't like him but he's ok with me.he always stands behind me.peace buddy.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> LBD - this is getting to be pain.
> 2 new project posted today by various folks and one even has pictures UPSIDE DOWN?
> 
> Some people s kids are too rude for words!
> ...


yeah the upside down im out,have some pride in your work.i don't get it they will spend weeks or months making something but wont spend 6 minutes to post a straight pic!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Coming back down to earth and I can try to comment semi rationally.



> It seems that all smart phones, pads and computers have built in photo editing programs that would allow for reorientation of pictures so people should take a few minutes to learn how to use those features. My experience is that a lot of people never learn how to use all the features of their digital photograph devices. With proper set up they are capable of taking some great pictures under difficult conditions.
> - LesB


Bingo *LesB*. My new phone takes better pictures than my digital Canon SLR… Yeah it did cost more, but I can't phone home with my SLR.

The problem is that when people play with the image on their devices, if the METADATA is not changed, while it looks normal it may post sideways. I have editing software that may correct rotation, however, as soon as I move a picture to my PC, religiously I run BatchPurifier to remove the metadata… only after that I resize, rotate or use PhotoPaint (Corel) to give *pottzy* a profile to be proud off.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... I sent him a *pm* about a month ago and still haven t heard anything….
> - corelz125


Sorry guys, I seem to be out of sync with all these conversations…

Better never than late.

Now you guys know why I start drinking in the *am*... *pm* seems to get lost in the afternoon sun and subject to inducement for evaporation.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea he always says he's on a lot of peoples block lists but in my book he's a good guy just a little misunderstood. I like to hope he's out fishing but don't think that's the case. We're talking about Richard from Canada, LBD you know him as well. You usually would be in on his posts. My recent project I just posted I had to double check the pics I uploaded. Going from the phone to the computer they got turned around. I didn't want to get yelled at by LBD


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I posted a project today. I posted the second pic sideways just for you LBD ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> I posted a project today. I posted the second pic sideways just for you LBD ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only did you post it sideways… you ticked my second hate box… they're *pointing the wrong way*...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I posted a project today. I posted the second pic sideways just for you LBD ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now your gettin a little too nit picky ducks.ill bet your one of those old farts that sit on the front porch and yell at the kids to get off your lawn-lol.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Sideways Pictures

This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it.

The EXIF data holds a lot of information, which includes orientation of your photo. Many programs are able to read this, and that is why you see it displayed upright in some places, but many others still are not.

This is a good article that explains all of this: https://www.howtogeek.com/254830/why-your-photos-dont-always-appear-correctly-rotated/

The gist of it is, the phones are designed to work like a digital camera. Holding your digital camera flat, in landscape, is the 'base line'. Developers used this 'base line' in the following way for mobile devices:

Apple users: hold your phone with your VOLUME buttons DOWN.

Android users: hold your phone with your HOME button to the RIGHT.

It's completely against common sense since the volume button is used as a shutter button, so you would think the volume button should point UP! But that is how developers worked it out, so when you hold your phone upright, in portrait, it is the same as turning your digital camera 90 degrees to the side, to take a portrait photo. Since the forum cannot read the data that tells it which way you are holding your phone, it displays plainly from the 'base line' - whichever side your volume buttons are on will be the bottom of your photo (so if you take a photo with your volume buttons facing UP on your phone, the photo will display upside down when you upload it here).

There is not currently any plugins or hacks that we've come across that can allow the forum to read the EXIF data at this time.

The only way around it is, either hold your phones the way the developers decided you should, OR you can open the photos in an Editing program (not the viewer), and save them in the correct orientation (you might need to rename them, and crop off a pixel or two, to make sure a change is recognized).

Hope that helps!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ..... that sit on the front porch and yell at the kids to get off your lawn-lol.
> - pottz


Never *pottzy*, I just cuss the parents that brought them into the world… unless they offer to cut the grass for free.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Sideways Pictures
> 
> This happens because the forum software is unable to read the EXIF data that is imprinted on the photo when you take it…..
> .....
> ...


I tried to outline similar to what *Cricket* just commented, in an attempted unsarcastic way, by my blog Sideways pictures - FIX.

The tragedy of it all is that it had fewer views than the sideways picture posts…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Like I've posted several times in the past couple years, you don't have to hold an android or windows phone in any particular direction or edit the photo, just make sure the orientation isn't locked, and the camera icon (it rotates automatically) is oriented the same as the phone. Basically when you look at your screen the camera icon should be right reading, not sideways or upside down (easy to do if the phone is cockeyed). I tested a bunch of phones and photos from all of them posted correctly.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

When I was in the Army I carried a SLR maybe I should see if I can "borrow" it and do a Chris Kyle on the offending posters hopefull if I can see well enough I may be able to get them off balance permanently.

That should raise the hackels somewhat.

And GET OFF THE LAWN!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

BTW you know what is worse that disoriented pictures? ... not knowing what corelz125 means!

Also BTW if you check Richards home page there is a note regarding his health, I cannot send him a get well soon as I am blocked too. He didnt like my Pottzy ute joke.
If you go there to check up o him have a look around his workshop for some porn!

Also some more BTW who is a friend of sorajo_cz? I need you to go to their place and wake him up he looks like he has dozzed off at the computer.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... Basically when you look at your screen the camera icon should be right reading…
> - Woodknack


I commend the fact that you have taken the trouble to experiment… I used to get my bum smaked when I toyed with the unspeakable.

Unfortunately *'knak*ers, you have been blessed if you got it right without dexterous manipulation…

What you may see on the screen is a *The Donald* media conspiracy which may not be as upright as the roger I look at after a few vinos… contrary to what public perc *ei* ves (*i* b4 *e* 'cpt afta *c*) from those ratbag media dissdents.

The only sure proof way to stay squeeky clean is by hitting the *Preview* button *after* uploading, that gives a true reflection of the portrayed intent… it is then up to the integrity of the poster to take an appropriate conscientious remedial corrective action.


> .... a SLR…..
> - robscastle


Can only offer a petty AK##... cant say more as the serial numbers have been filed off… won't post a picture in case then *F*ederal *P*olice is tracking you from past misdemeanours and pick up my corroboration accidentally.


> ..... not knowing what corelz125 means!...
> - robscastle


*c'125* is a carciogenic isotope that has you in the cross hairs… just watch the shadows as per my prior warnings.

*PS.* Command and Conquer??? what release… platform?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I posted a project today. I posted the second pic sideways just for you LBD ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only 'cause you're in Australia LBD. They're pointing the other way up here.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> BTW you know what is worse that disoriented pictures? ... not knowing what corelz125 means!
> 
> Also BTW if you check Richards home page there is a note regarding his health, I cannot send him a get well soon as I am blocked too. He didnt like my Pottzy ute joke.
> If you go there to check up o him have a look around his workshop for some porn!
> ...


yeah richard had told me he was having health issues and spent some time in the hospital,i hope he'll be back,because he did a good job job protecting me from you aussie's-lol. i think sorajo logged on and died!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I commend the fact that you have taken the trouble to experiment… I used to get my bum smaked when I toyed with the unspeakable.
> 
> Unfortunately * knak*ers, you have been blessed if you got it right without dexterous manipulation…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The vino might make things more challenging, just watch the icon in the middle. And yes, liberal use of the preview button is a good thing.

Knowing things for yourself is the best way to know things. Testing, experimenting, be skeptical of everything especially when it sounds right.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

There you go Rob know you know what it means.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Hokie*, even *Chukie*, who I believe is still an inhabitant of the same hemisphere as you (the right side up) has proved conclusively, with forensic documented evidence (photo kit), that what you have created are left hand knive*S*... at least one could have been a right hand one to hedge your bets…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, Cricket. I saved you answer for the day when I might get a fancy phone to take pictures with. I still use my camera and understand what you are saying about how the developers made the decision!

Cheers, ,Jim


----------

